# Spectacular fail



## Tin Falcon (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow what can I say  the first night launch of a spacecraft in a long time to generate an audience and  it goes down in history. Unmanned but lots of supplies  for the space station crew and  total loss of the craft as well as major damage to the launch facility. 
Lots of questions to be asked of all the designers engineers and craftsman that touched it. Oops can not cover it.   Thank got no one killed  but I still feel a terrible loss . Maybe I shouldn't but I do. And i had nothing to do with the project. 

http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/28/us/nasa-rocket-explodes/index.html?eref=rss_topstories
Tin


----------



## aonemarine (Oct 28, 2014)

Turbo pump failure??  That's my guess.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 28, 2014)

Just hope it is not traced to one of the 3d printed parts LOL . Have to try to find some humor !!
I have walked through debris fields and have done a little forensic machining. 
Crash: what happens when you run out of airspeed , altitude and ideas all at once.
Tin


----------



## gus (Oct 28, 2014)

On the bright side, no one was hurt and just some fallen egos. Rocketry till today is full of surprise. Years back the school kids were watching the rocket launch with their teacher on board.Watching the rocket blow up and your teacher and others gone was really hard to accept.
Just imagine how castrophic the trauma was.Till today I am sadden but got over it. 

Sept 11?? 2001 was another. Months before that I was on the top floor of WTC.


----------



## aonemarine (Oct 28, 2014)

wonder if I could get a job metal detecting for the lost pieces....


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 29, 2014)

> On the bright side, no one was hurt and just some fallen egos.


Very much a bright side replacing the rocket will take time and money I hope not too much hardship for the space station crew that were expecting a shipment. 

r





> ocket launch with their teacher on board.Watching the rocket blow up and your teacher and others gone was really hard to accept.
> Just imagine how castrophic the trauma was.Till today I am sadden but got over it.
> 
> Sept 11?? 2001 was another. Months before that I was on the top floor of WTC.



The WTC attack was very close to home A long time Friends son was a victim And I was active duty military for a year because of it.

Gus At some oint they may ask for volunteers to sweep the area. or call in the national guard. 
Tin 
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 29, 2014)

> Turbo pump failure?? That's my guess.


From what I hear could have somthing to do with 50 year old russian made engines. Hmmm
Tin


----------



## gus (Oct 29, 2014)

Could it be the M.I.C. Rocket Engines or MIC Rocket Fuel.

From the local papers, NUS aka National Unviersity of Singapore, professor was watching the launch, on board was a test device to detect ''entangle light particles'' developed by his research team. Sandwich size device was to be used on the space station and gone with the explosion.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 1, 2014)

And virgin galactic test flight ends in a crash and kill one pilot the other severely injured . The risk if space flight. 
Tin


----------



## MachineTom (Nov 2, 2014)

"But Boss,those engines were such a Deal"

Not anymore!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 2, 2014)

Dare I say it? The added cost  of of using the lowest bidder!!
I think we have all learned from life that the lowest price tag is often not the item with the lowest cost often the inverse is true..
Tin


----------



## jj-smith (Nov 3, 2014)

aonemarine said:


> wonder if I could get a job metal detecting for the lost pieces....



Lol A1,

I guarantee you'd make better revenue searching the bottoms of yacht club jetties!
Lots of rings watches and other goodies down there.
J.


----------

